# Fred Hammond



## Jared (Aug 13, 2008)

One of my favorite gospel artists is Fred Hammond. However, I am troubled that he has moved to Dallas, TX and is now attending T. D. Jakes' church, The Potters' House as Jakes is a oneness pentecostal. Fred attended a trinitarian Pentecostal church before in Detroit called Perfecting Church (COGIC). I always thought that Fred's doctrine was fairly sound, judging by the lyrics in his songs, but I think that his attending Jakes' church shows a lack of judgment on his part. Do you think it's wrong to keep listening to his music?


----------



## Jared (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 17, 2008)

you know I know everyone says Jakes is oneness however I have never heard him talk on this subject. Anyone have a youtube clip?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> you know I know everyone says Jakes is oneness however I have never heard him talk on this subject. Anyone have a youtube clip?



I don't have a quotation from him, but the fact that he's a leader and "Vice Prelate" in the "Higher Ground Always Abounding Assemblies" group of churches would point in that direction. The HGAAA churches are full-blown oneness pentecostal churches. Further, here's his official webpage discussion of the three "manifestations" of God - classic modalism:



> God--There is one God, Creator of all things, infinitely perfect, and eternally existing in three Manifestations: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit.
> 
> Jesus Christ--Jesus Christ is true God and true man, having been conceived of the Holy Spirit and born of the virgin Mary. He died on the cross, the complete and final sacrifice for our sins according to the Scriptures. Further, He arose bodily from the dead, ascended into heaven, where, at the right hand of the Majesty on High, He is now our High Priest and Advocate.
> 
> The Holy Spirit--The ministry of the Holy Spirit is to glorify the Lord Jesus Christ and during this age, to convict men of sin, regenerate the believing sinner, indwell, guide, instruct, and empower the believer for godly living and service.


----------



## ReformedDave (Aug 17, 2008)

The oneness movement claims Jakes as their own. As far as Hammond, there is not much godly discrimination in much of the pentecostal movement.

From the Potter's House Belief statement:God -There is one God, Creator of all things, infinitely perfect, and eternally existing in three manifestations: Father, Son and Holy Spirit.


----------



## Jared (Aug 17, 2008)

ReformedDave said:


> The oneness movement claims Jakes as their own. As far as Hammond, there is not much godly discrimination in much of the pentecostal movement.



I would agree with you for the most part. There are a few exceptions. However, it seems like even those that have a more doctrinal emphasis or seem to preach the Bible more faithfully can make some decisions that seem to lack real discernment.


----------



## Gage Browning (Aug 18, 2008)

*Sorry*

Don't mean to be behind the curve...but who is Fred hammond?


----------

